# has anyone tried domperidone ?



## CathyW (Nov 17, 2004)

I was just diagnosed yesterday as having ibs. I was given perscriptions for domperidone and zantac. I am hesitate to take these but I am desperate for help. Has anyone had any success with these drugs. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cathy, do you have reflux or acid related upper gi symptoms?Do you have c predominate IBS?Motilium domperidone maleate helps contractions and co-ordination of stomach and small intestine http://home.intekom.com/pharm/janssen/motilium.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cathy, do you have reflux or acid related upper gi symptoms?Do you have c predominate IBS?Motilium domperidone maleate helps contractions and co-ordination of stomach and small intestine http://home.intekom.com/pharm/janssen/motilium.html


----------



## CathyW (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi! Thank-you for responding. Yes I do have upper g.i symptons but I have d predominate IBS. Do you think these medicined will make my condition worse? I will be sure to check out your website. Thanks again.


----------



## CathyW (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi! Thank-you for responding. Yes I do have upper g.i symptons but I have d predominate IBS. Do you think these medicined will make my condition worse? I will be sure to check out your website. Thanks again.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The zantax could help with acid related problems if that is contributing to the upper gi symptoms. Acid reflux perhaps and the domperidone, might help with the d.If these don't work you might want to try.amitriptyline, which might help both problems also perhaps. Tricyclic antidepressantsTertiary amines (e.g., amitriptyline,imipramine)Fewer CNS and anticholinergic side effects and less sedation, orthostatic hypotension & weight gain with secondary amines; start low and work up to target dosageA secondary action is it can help with d."lessen gut activity and secretions" http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/amitrip.htm I would not soley rely on medications for IBS, but other methods specifically dietary and stress reduction for IBS, for the best possible outcomes.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The zantax could help with acid related problems if that is contributing to the upper gi symptoms. Acid reflux perhaps and the domperidone, might help with the d.If these don't work you might want to try.amitriptyline, which might help both problems also perhaps. Tricyclic antidepressantsTertiary amines (e.g., amitriptyline,imipramine)Fewer CNS and anticholinergic side effects and less sedation, orthostatic hypotension & weight gain with secondary amines; start low and work up to target dosageA secondary action is it can help with d."lessen gut activity and secretions" http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/amitrip.htm I would not soley rely on medications for IBS, but other methods specifically dietary and stress reduction for IBS, for the best possible outcomes.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

My teenage son has been prescribed this combination. So far 8 days into it it doesn't seem to be making any difference. Will keep you updated if there are any changes. The domperidone is supposed to propel food through your colon and the Zantac is for acid.







God Bless, Softy


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

My teenage son has been prescribed this combination. So far 8 days into it it doesn't seem to be making any difference. Will keep you updated if there are any changes. The domperidone is supposed to propel food through your colon and the Zantac is for acid.







God Bless, Softy


----------



## daliatree (Sep 9, 2004)

I love my domperidone. I take it for nausea when it gets bad with my ibs..which isn't more often then once a fortnight on average...it is a gastric emptier..so it encourages your stomach to empty into your intestine and can promote a poo...which might not be so great for D but is great for C.


----------



## daliatree (Sep 9, 2004)

I love my domperidone. I take it for nausea when it gets bad with my ibs..which isn't more often then once a fortnight on average...it is a gastric emptier..so it encourages your stomach to empty into your intestine and can promote a poo...which might not be so great for D but is great for C.


----------



## CathyW (Nov 17, 2004)

Soft,Does your son have D or C? I have D and it doesn't sound like this might not be so good. Food does not need to propel through my colon any quicker!!!


----------



## CathyW (Nov 17, 2004)

Soft,Does your son have D or C? I have D and it doesn't sound like this might not be so good. Food does not need to propel through my colon any quicker!!!


----------

